# Solved: Sony VAIO video controller driver



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a Sony VAIO PCV-RX741 (XP Pro SP2) that I had to reinstall the OS and clean up. Most everything has come back fine except my monitor (cannot go above 800x600 res even though it supports 1024x768) i believe the problem is the video controller driver is not installed.

I downloaded and used the drivershq.com driver detective and it downloaded sis_v614103671_64bit.zip which contains a setup for this driver, however the UseDLL failed causing two dll's not to load...(SisBase.dll and SisParse.dll) so the installation stops...any ideas?

Can anyone assist?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sony has a support site with drivers: http://esupport.sony.com/CA/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCVRX741&UpdateType=Everything&Sorter=3&SelectOS=7


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks, but i downloaded what they had and the video controller driver was not there


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

I seen the video driver ?
http://esupport.sony.com/CA/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCVRX741&upd_id=82&os_id=7


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

i downloaded that one, but in device mgr the video controller still shows as no driver...driver detective app still locates video controller has having no driver...can someone help me troubleshoot how to get the correct driver installed?

I believe if someone could either help me with the correct driver OR help me resolve the UseDLL failure i could resolve the problem


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

Did you get any error when you installed the above SIB07CXDDZ.EXE ?


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

no, I rec'd no error, rebooted and still the no driver indicator

I've now tried to reinstall it 3times and here's an interesting message i get each time during the install: "This software driver has never been installed in your computer system. Would you like to continue the installation?"


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you or any anyone else change any hardware in the system?

Download Everest: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
Look under the Display -> GPU section or the Devices -> Physical Devices section to see what it says your video adaptor is.


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, drop the resolution to high(24bit) that will give you the new option of 1024 by480, press apply. I think I have the same model and did the same thing.


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

Actually i only have the option of highest and medium - but i get the 1024 x 768 option on both...when i apply it says out of range


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll run this in about an hour and post my findings...thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may need to install teh monitor drivers if they exist. Usually you don't have to but maybe in this case it will help - Its the monitor INF on the Sony site. It has to manually installed by updating the monitor driver.


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah, i installed all available drivers from the sony site...still nothing


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

Everest showed this under physical devices > SiS 315 Integrated Video Adapter

I've been trying to install the driver via this executable...SIB07CXDDZ.EXE - is there an actual driver file w/o the executable i can get and point to for install instead?

I also attempted to download the driver found on http://www.sis.com/download/
However, upon attempting to run the setup program within the zip file, i rec'd the msg - cannot find suitable driver and the set up auto cancelled.

Please help.


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

I resolved this by locating a SiS 650 driver which for whatever reason when installed as part of SiS utility resolved my problem.

Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## renegadendn (Aug 24, 2008)

I had same problem i forced s3 ddr driver and it works the found out s3 and sis650 are same company igp sis


----------

